# Projector Enquiry



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a heads up on your intended set up, rear projection outside is tough to pull off due to your patrons being able to see the projector beam, especially with the Hollusion material.


----------



## TerriD64 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm thinking of doing one of those hologram projections in my yard as well. Really not sure how to do it without people being able to see the projector. Looking for advice as well!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

TerriD64 said:


> I'm thinking of doing one of those hologram projections in my yard as well. Really not sure how to do it without people being able to see the projector. Looking for advice as well!


The best way to do this is front projection with the projector hidden in some type of enclosure in a location where no one will walk in front of it.


----------



## FrugalHaunts (Aug 25, 2018)

If you do rear, you can try putting the projector really low or off to the side and make sure the light that passes through the material doesn't end up creating a second image or going into the viewers eyes. It is best if it just goes off into the night sky. This will take a projector with a good bit of "keystone" adjustment to distort the image to look normal at theo severe angles. If it is digital keystone like most under $2000 projectors have, then there will be some image degradation and reduced details.

As mentioned in other threads, the Joann fabric Platinum Chaffon works well and you can get pretty large cuts of it.


----------



## gigalights (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey there. I use hay. I have a box for my projector and pile a thin layer of hay on it. Works great, and is super cheap.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

You might try bouncing the image off a mirror first before the image projects into the material. I do this to my window. I set up the projector facing a mirror that is below the window and across the room. I can adjust the angle of the mirror so I get a good image on the window material and not see the projector beam. I hope that makes sense.


----------

